# Golden in Maine needs help...



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Spencer is a 1 year old neutered Golden Retriever. Spencer rides very well in the car. He is house broken and has lived with a cat and kids.He's a nice boy and still has a lot of puppy energy.


 
I'm not sure who covers Maine. PM Sunshine Goldens and get her thoughts. She isn't online now; but will be at some point I'm sure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did they shave that poor boy? YGRR covers Maine? Oakly's dad is there.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Just PM'd Sunshine.....also have a friend going over there now to see what he can do.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Rob, does Oakly want a playmate? Those two would look fab together.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Hes got Lab in him..YGRR purebreds only.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Woodysmama, I didn't get your PM...can you email me details? There are a couple groups who cover ME, we do have a few volunteers there.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I hope someone can help this boy! He's a cutie pie...


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Did they shave that poor boy?


It sure looks like it to me. Poor baby.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Note: Thread moved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any update on Spencer..*

Does Spencer still need help?

Where in Maine is he?

Where did the thread get moved to?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Does Spencer still need help?
> 
> Where in Maine is he?
> 
> Where did the thread get moved to?


No - the shelter wants to place him. We called on both dogs who were there. The shelter has 2 good apps on Linus the senior and wants to place Spencer. If they don't, we will get back in touch with them.


----------

